# replace your avatar in picture to animation for free



## montsa007 (Jun 1, 2005)

everyone loves animation in his picture space so i have a free solution to this step by step see my animation on the left want someting like that


1. go to www.animationfactory.com

2. select a animation click animation on the left choose category etc all that choose one below 10kb by going on properties.

3. right click on it then click save picture as    then save in ur comp

4. now go to www.gifworks.com click file then open file then you will see an browse button select ur pic then click edit then resize than change size to 80 x 80 pixels then right click again save then upload to digit voila.


----------



## funkiguy_me (Jun 1, 2005)

old


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 1, 2005)

Good one ....

But was old ?... A bit !


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 3, 2005)

free solution !!!!!, i dont think anyone here thought abt paying for a animated avatar  , btw ur avatar looks good but the 'animation factory Members only'  text in ur avatar really loks bad i suggest u remove it


----------



## anandk (Jun 3, 2005)

GOLD !
thnx !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 5, 2005)

man... this kind of thing realy make dial up user sick... rather i suggest get that avtar thing out of the forum....

soryy... though... as for many of us its a simball of our id....


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 5, 2005)

i really needed an online resizer, thanks


----------



## shaunak (Jun 7, 2005)

wanna make it ur self?
get macromedia flash or use the .gif animation tool givin in june dvd of digit.
mine is in macromedia flash.
in flash animate to ur hearts content then publish it as a animated gif (file>publish>select gif>gif tab>select animated)
keep in mind set the parameters to 80*80 or smaller to fit in this fourm.
and domt worry it is very difficult to exceed 10kb with a simple flash avtar.


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 7, 2005)

Couldn't find a good avataar so I put up my pic.
Lv to hv some cool avataar.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 7, 2005)

www.avatarity.com


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 7, 2005)

I want some GEEKY  avataar


----------



## Charley (Jun 9, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> free solution !!!!!, i dont think anyone here thought abt paying for a animated avatar  , btw ur avatar looks good but the 'animation factory Members only'  text in ur avatar really loks bad i suggest u remove it



Right..........

Where did ya get urs from ?


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 10, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Where did ya get urs from ?



I created it from a dos based game called gabriel knights.


----------



## Charley (Jun 10, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> I created it from a dos based game called gabriel knights.



It looks good........


----------



## visvo (Jun 10, 2005)

Dont think animated are good enough.. static proves to be Best.


----------



## Charley (Jun 10, 2005)

visvo said:
			
		

> Dont think animated are good enough.. static proves to be Best.


----------



## Mr. Bombastic (Jun 10, 2005)

Hows my 1


----------



## Charley (Jun 10, 2005)

looks even better if u take out BOMBASTIC from it...........


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 11, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> tarey_g said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thx for the appreciation


----------



## Charley (Jun 11, 2005)

I have some jpg pics ... I wanna convert them to avataars to fit in here.... How do I that ?


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 12, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> I have some jpg pics ... I wanna convert them to avataars to fit in here.... How do I that ?




visit here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16817&highlight=size


----------



## Biplav (Jun 14, 2005)

hey tary_g u had always worked gr8 on avatars!!
nice to see u "finally" getting a brainiac .congrats


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 14, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> achacko@dataone.in said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From a game  Man thats smart


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 15, 2005)

*hmmm*



			
				biplav said:
			
		

> hey tary_g u had always worked gr8 on avatars!!
> nice to see u "finally" getting a brainiac .congrats




its very easy , everyone can do it , photoshop ,gif construction set professional,fireworks make it easy for me. Try them 

For example i made these  avatar's from a video clip . just in seconds 


*www.geocities.com/tarey_g/matrix.gif    *www.geocities.com/tarey_g/matrixtarey.gif         *www.geocities.com/tarey_g/karaterandom.gif


----------



## Biplav (Jun 17, 2005)

OHHHHHHH
cool
can u tell me wat gif sets and fireworks??


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 18, 2005)

The softwares to use

1. Gif Construction set professional . its free
2. Any Good Image editing software like photoshop

biplav , your cyclopse avatar was created with photoshop.


----------



## deadman (Jun 22, 2005)

Mine is an extract frm HHH's video


----------



## Biplav (Jun 22, 2005)

hmmm. i made a small animation.i am new to this field.so its a small simple one
*i6.photobucket.com/albums/y231/biplav/th_eye-1.gif


----------



## Chirag (Jun 26, 2005)

good tut.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 28, 2005)

@animator , which tut?


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jun 28, 2005)

Thankyou very much for this good peace of information.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 28, 2005)

more avatars

pls ask biplav & nerd b4 using these as these avtars were made for them and they hav not used them yet

biplav
*www.geocities.com/tarey_g/logan.gif

*www.geocities.com/tarey_g/logan2.gif

*www.geocities.com/tarey_g/logan3.gif


nerd
*www.geocities.com/tarey_g/nerd.gif

*www.geocities.com/tarey_g/nerd2.gif

*www.geocities.com/tarey_g/nerd3.gif

*www.geocities.com/tarey_g/nerd4.gif


----------



## Biplav (Jun 29, 2005)

yup go on those who wanna use it. no probs.
tarey doesnt seem to end the gr8 work. absolutely great.
keep it up man.someday if u open up an animation tutorial , send me an invite plz.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 29, 2005)

@biplav , hehe..... i am not that smart


----------



## Biplav (Jun 29, 2005)

just a compliment dude.


----------



## Charley (Jun 29, 2005)

@tarey - Ur animated avat looks nice.


----------



## deadman (Jun 30, 2005)

the size limit sud be atleast 20kb


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 1, 2005)

deadman said:
			
		

> the size limit sud be atleast 20kb



ya exactly a minimum of 20kb 8) 

lets go on a strike

lol


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 1, 2005)

10 kb is ok i think , much can be done in a 10 kb avatar . 20kb avatars will make the pages render slow . so 10kb is just ok.


----------



## Biplav (Jul 2, 2005)

hmm. the point is : digit has still a lot of dial up users.
for them especially the 20-30 kb whoud matter. as tarey said that it would slow down their speeds.
but  the brodband users wont faec any problems with 20 or say even 30 kb.


----------



## Amit Kumar (Aug 11, 2005)

me trying dis

thankx 4 sharing


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 27, 2005)

SWEET SNEHA said:
			
		

> Couldn't find a good avataar so I put up my pic.
> Lv to hv some cool avataar.


  I wonder if you need an avatar. Your avatar (ain't matter if itsur pic or not) is very cute.  As for "GEEKY" n a "COOL" avatar, go have a look at www.avatarity.com


----------



## Ashis (Sep 8, 2005)

Well.............I like My Avatar !


----------

